# Britney übergibt ihre Post dem FBI



## Tokko (9 März 2008)

.

*Britney übergibt ihre Post dem FBI *

By Natalie Finn
08/3/2008 19:20 

Bei Britney Spears nächster Single könnte es sich um eine Cover-Version des Hits "Return to Sender" handeln. 
Ein Vertrauter aus Spears-Umfeld erzählte E! News, dass die Sängerin eine Vielzahl von Drohbriefen und dubiosen Päckchen erhielt, darunter auch mindestens einen Brief mit Bombendrohungen und andere Briefe, die Drohungen und komisches Geschwafel enthielten.
Die Situation sei so brisant, dass Spears-Vertreter vorhätten, die unliebsame Post der örtlichen Polizei und dem FBI zu übergeben, wie eine Informationsquelle bekannt gab.
Ana Aguirre, Sprecherin des Los Angeles Police Department teilte E! News mit, dass zwar noch keine Ermittlungen im Zusammenhang mit Spears' Post-Drama in die Wege geleitet wurden, doch dass die Behörden „Anschuldigungen, die in den letzten Monaten gemacht wurden, nachgingen“.
Ein FBI-Sprecher sagte, das Büro würde keine Auskunft über laufende Ermittlungen geben.
Laut dem Spears-Insider wurden die beleidigenden Briefe an verschiedene Aufenthaltsorte der "Gimme More"-Sängerin geschickt. Zudem wurden in einem der Briefe Israel und der Nahe Osten erwähnt (offenbar wurde er von jemandem verschickt, der den Pop-Star Britney Spears mit der Diplomatin Britney Spears verwechselt).
“Vieles davon war verstörtes Stalker-Gerede”, sagte die Quelle. „Doch aus Sicherheitsgründen übergibt ihr Sicherheitsteam jetzt alles an die Polizei und das FBI.“


Quelle:
.www.eonline.com


.


----------

